# SBL Greek New Testament now available on Bible Gateway



## JimmyH (Apr 19, 2019)

To whom it may concern ;
https://www.biblegateway.com/blog/2...9hcXe-lsD_LT3mcg7yAltNE3jbm9HeNQFmoPwkf5n_GUg


----------

